# livestock panels on a utility trailer?



## Cheryl aka JM

We bought a used utility trailer last week. Just a little 5X12 flat one with steel frame about a foot or so up the sides. A couple weeks ago while talking with a gentleman about trailers he mentioned that I could buy "stock panels" to go on a trailer like this so that I could move livestock on one if I wanted.....looking online I can't find any photo's of what he was talking about.....so I just don't know what to be looking for..........
any help?
thanks!


----------



## moopups

Livestock panels are 52 inches high by 16 feet long, (may come in other sizes in other parts of the country), made of 1/4 inch metal rods, welded together. And usually galvanized. There are two types that I have seen, one offers the bottom rods to be close together, the other type is the same 'hole' size throughout.

Any large feed and seed type place should carry them. Large hog rings secure the corners well. Just use enough of them, maybe 12 per vertical connection.

The medal rods are vertical as well as horizontal.

ETA; Go to goggle.com , modify the mode to 'images', enter livestock panels or hog panels for pictures. There are different types. Some of the cattle panels come in tubular form, with larger diameters. Maybe 1 and 1/2 inch metal tubes.


----------



## watcher

I'm not sure that's what the guy was talking about. I don't think a stock panel like that would work.

He might be talking about what we used to call 'side boards'. These were frames (wood or metal) that we attached to the sides of either trucks or trailers. Usually using the stake holes but not always.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

I have a set for my 6.5X16 trailer. Factory built, bow tops for tarp. They're pricey, but cheaper than 2 trailers. For small hauls, I picked up a set of pickup truck stock racks at auction for $5, with very little effort I adapted them to slide in/out of my 5X8 trailer for hauling a few pigs/goats/penned chickens. I can slide on or off by myself. You'd need stock racks for a 1 ton truck to adapt to your 12' trailer, & they'd likely be few & far between. Check with your local trailer dealer for factory built to fit your trailer.


----------



## PyroDon

Could he have meant 12 ft coral panels (the pipe type) or even 12 ft gates the top bows could easily be made of 1" conduit . might require a bit of light welding but it wouldnt be that hard to build a removable set


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I had this made to fit my 5 X 14 trailer. It's not removable, but could have been made that way

It's cattle panels and angle iron


----------



## Slev

well, here's mine I had made. I have it for sale over on the barder board for $1000, (my cost) The only reason I'm selling it is because I had waited so long for the guy to weld it, I had to go buy one.


----------



## Jim S.

You can buy slide-in units like the one directlu above, or make a wooden frame out of 2x4's, grab some fencing nails and stock panels, and build one. I see slide-ins for sale all the time at farm auctions. Might be tough to find one just 12' long, but you could buy one and easily shortern it.

Or, if you carry small ruminents, you can simply wire the stock panels together.


----------



## Old Vet

Be careful what you are going to put in it. A goat or two or a pig will be fine but a cow will be too much for the trailer to handel. If it is a two wheel uni9t the thing is to keep the toung weight even. I would use it only on the farm and not on the hwy. If it is a doubel axle then you don't have to wory about the toung weight as much. 

I even had a regular stock trailer that had four cowes in it when I got on the hwy a large truck passed and they all ran to the back and lifted my trouk back axles in the air. Gojing about 50 miles per hour it took a lot of time to make it stop and was going wherever it wasnted to go at the time. I then lerned to cround then in the front and keep them their by useing a roap and tying it avross the center of the trailer.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

thanks so much for all the information


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna

I have a small pick up (ranger ) and i made a cage out of 1 cattle panel that fits the bed , 4 angle iron spikes fit into the holes in the bed and i tie it down with a ratchet strap , the back end is hinged at the top and is trapped in place by the tail gate of the pick up , it will carry any livestock i can pick up and with help i can get hogs in there , and i just lift it out when i don't need it . i have hauled goats, dogs and hogs around in it and the pick up is a lot better on gas "single " than when towing a trailer .


----------



## Beeman

I just made one for my neighbor from a 5x10 trailer he bought at TSC. He looked at flea markets and bought pickup truck cattle racks which were made of 1x1 square tubing. They had posts on the bottom that dropped into the square holes in the sides of a pickup bed. Since a pickup is 8ft and his trailer is 10 ft he bought 2 sets and I cut and pieced them together. This made an extremely sturdy set of racks that would handle a cow easily.


----------



## truckdriverx72

In my area, TSC carries wire livestock panels of assorted designs. I have a homemade utility trailer using old swing set poles and wire panels. Works great for hauling wood, transporting garden tractor, etc. Many places to tie down your load.


----------



## Blu3duk

Mayhaps the fella in the OP was trying to tell you about using stock gates made from tubular steel rails welded together, which are sturdy and light at the same time and easy enough to mount and take take off too. Ive seen sizes from 4 foot on up to over 20 foot in one foot increments. with a little common sense they could be mounted in a way the most any stock would be held on a trailer... though the small lightweight trailer you have might not be good for a large animal..... depends upon the make up of the frameworks.

William


----------



## CGUARDSMAN

i used shortened cattle panels on my single axel utility trailer to haul my hogs to the butcher. I connected them on the corners with caribiners and tied the whole thing in with climbing rope and straps. it worked well but i would not use them for anything other than goats and hogs.


----------



## Oxankle

I made a set out of combination panels (the combination panels are those with two inch spacing at the bottom and wider (6 inches at the top) and used it in my pickup truck. Too low and light for cattle, but fine for hogs, goats, calves. 

I agree with the thought that you cannot safely haul cattle on a two wheel trailer unless they are tied in place. That is why stock trailers have a middle gate--you can confine one animal to the front, or you can divide the load if you have several animals. Believe me, a tail-heavy trailer gets exciting quickly. 

A friend of mine had a sixteen foot trailer that he used to haul cattle, machinery, logs, anything. He had made a framework of angle iron and stock paneling for hauling cattle and just slid it on or off as he needed. 
Ox


----------



## Stephen Burke

They are called inserts and even have a divider gate and rear gate. Mine is for 16' utility trailer. You are working too hard.


----------



## Danaus29

FIDO bites again. The original post is 13 years old.


----------

